# audio driver for Description	Intel(R) 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

where can i get it...can someone plz give me the link?

hey i used intels chipset identifier..it says intel 915g
so do i have to install all the drivers again for the audio to work or do i have to install only the audio driver?


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

i also have the same m/b model but ASUS make, if your m/b has RealTek audio, then head over here - www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

how do i find out whether it haas realtek audio & i have an HCL pc


----------



## assasin (May 6, 2007)

*downloadcenter.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1765&lang=eng

select ur os and download the drivers


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

hey i used intels chipset identifier..it says intel 915g
so do i have to install all the drivers again for the audio to work or do i have to install only the audio driver?

plz answer this question


----------



## assasin (May 6, 2007)

install only audio driver


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

is their a option to do it?....
so many files which file to download


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

only audio 

just pop-in the m/b driver CD & manually select the audio drivers & install them.

btw what "make" is your m/b? Intel/ASUS/MSI...???


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

its an HCl comp & its my uncles.he has lost the cd..... i dont know..what make the mobo is...is their any utility to find out..  someone plz visit the damn intel link & help me out plz...im usin windows xp pro


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

RealTek it is 

Download - Audio: Intel® HD Audio Controller - Realtek Codec

other drivers for 915GAV m/b (for XP Pro) Intel® Desktop Board D915GAV

9 downloads on 1 page supported for Windows* XP Professional

=============

this'll also work (from RealTek website) High Definition Audio Codecs

[download this - "Windows 2000, Windows XP/2003(32/64 bits) Driver only (Executable file)"]


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 6, 2007)

found it its is realtek alc655 & asus motherboard...p5bv-tmx....


----------



## s18000rpm (May 6, 2007)

is it P5GD1-TMX or p5bv?

mine is ASUS PTGD1


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 7, 2007)

im at my home now....i dont remember what itwas but the audio is now workin


----------

